# Per diem coder needed in Jersey City, NJ



## shell3559 (Sep 15, 2011)

Responsible, experienced professional coder with computer skills needed to code Facility ED - 3 days per week on a per diem basis.  Ability to work independently a must.  Hospital and/or healthcare experience preferred. Preferred hours are  am-pm, Monday- Friday w/some flexibility.  

Qualifications 
Education: High School Diploma or equivalent, plus additional specialized training associated with attainment of a recognized Coding Certificate from college level or accredited or approved program as recognized by AHIMA (American Health Information Medical Association) or AAPC (American Academy of Professional Coders). 

Licensure, Certification, Registration: Coding Certificate from College Level Coding Program (or equivalent), and CPC, or CCS or CCS-P. 

Skills, Knowledge & Abilities: 
Thorough knowledge of ICD-9-CM and CPT-4 coding, prospective payment principles, optimization techniques. 
Knowledge of CPT coding. 


Experience: 1 year ……… coding experience is required. 
Please forward resume with cover letter and salary requirements.
mnicolosi@grouppbc.com.


----------

